# Cheetah Run: Animal Ark, Reno, Nevada



## Waterloo (Aug 24, 2012)

5D Mark III, 70-200mm F2.8 L IS II and 1.4X III Extender:


----------



## rwmson (Aug 24, 2012)

That cat was showing off!


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 25, 2012)

Great shots, I need to head out to the Ark!!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 13, 2012)

Really nice! There are a few zoos that do a cheetah run on a grass (San Diego Safari Park, Busch Gardens, Cincinnati Zoo) but I really like your shots in the dirt where you can see the dirt flying.


----------



## anand (Oct 13, 2012)

Excellent action shots. Like the flying soil. Where they shot in wild?


----------



## anand (Oct 13, 2012)

anand said:


> Excellent action shots. Like the flying soil. Where they shot in wild?



Checked out Animal Ark, Reno, Nevada. Looks like a private sanctuary.


----------



## chasn (Oct 13, 2012)

here's one of my cheetah shots from hol in South Africa


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

[quote 
here's one of my cheetah shots from hol in South Africa
[/quote]


Nice crouch.


----------

